# Ticks/Fleas



## Taffy (Dec 9, 2011)

Spring is tick season along the Columbia River where I live. If I go hiking along the river you know what's going to happen! So - has anyone used Frontline or Advantage on their goats? It works great on my dogs.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

It is odd but my dog will have 10 or 20 ticks after a walk and all 3 goats will have none. We use front line on the dog now all the time. I do have a spray for the goats I found at the farm store. It is for flies, ticks and biting insects. I use it occasionally if I remember but the goats have never really showed signs of needing it. Over the years this subject has come up and if I remember correctly the consensus is most goats do not have as big a problems with ticks as dog do. Go figure the deer sure have problems. I like the spray it is applied monthly if need. I used the search button at the top of this page and found a number of old post on the subject with product and application suggestions. Good luck. 
IdahoNancy


----------



## Mt.goatguy (Dec 2, 2011)

It might have something to do with position on the trail.
We have found over the years that the lead person on the trail will usually have many more ticks than those following behind (record for the leader in the course of a day is 32 while those following only had 2 or 3).
Also it seems that some people hardly ever get a tick, my hope is that my goats are going to be relatively tick free...


----------



## Taffy (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks for the "search" feature info. I've never used it. Now I'm hooked! :lol:


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Cuzco used to get a lot of ticks out in the pasture in summer. So I started putting a flea/tick collar on him. Works great! I'm not sure if this would be ok for people with multiple goats, though. Some might try to eat it.


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Ultra Boss or Permethrin 10 work good for lice, ticks mange even for the biting flies if you don't mind using all out chemical warefare. I have used White Mountain Repellent which is 100 percent natural and deet free, but it is greasy on the goats and may be bad if they lick it too much. It contains oils from Eucalyptis and cedar etc.


----------

